# radio



## zombie53 (Apr 26, 2010)

i have a 02 dodge ram and the radio works but the speakers in the doors do not . anybody know the fix to this . i have checked the fuses and the wires i am stumped


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

zombie53 said:


> i have a 02 dodge ram and the radio works but the speakers in the doors do not . anybody know the fix to this . i have checked the fuses and the wires i am stumped


 Check all fuses under the hood, I'm pretty sure it has two... There could be a factory amp, you may just need to replace them do to weathering.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if you have the infinity system, the speakers in the doors and in the back have amplifiers on them, and you have to connect the "turn on" wire for the signal processor to get power.


----------

